# First photos with Yashica MAT-124G



## Msteelio91 (Oct 23, 2014)

Finally got around to developing the film. These are some of the first shots done with the camera, first film camera I've used in a very long time! All CC welcome but these are just for fun 




Yashica 1 by Matthew_Steele, on Flickr





Yashica 3 by Matthew_Steele, on Flickr




Yashica 4 by Matthew_Steele, on Flickr


----------



## Derrel (Oct 23, 2014)

Awesome, dude! You own a classic TLR!!!! Have you seen how to make a split-image rangefinder for a TLR? Here is a short, low-rez iPhone video I made a couple months ago, showing how to bring the accuracy of split-image rangefinder focusing to ANY TLR, for less than one penny in materials!

TLR split image rangefinder trick - YouTube


----------



## Gary A. (Oct 23, 2014)

How do you feel about the images? Any PP-ing? What kind of wristwatch is that?


----------



## timor (Oct 23, 2014)

Keep shooting film Matthew, just not against the sun.


----------



## Msteelio91 (Oct 24, 2014)

Failed at the multi-quote... lol (_deleted the evidence MUAHAHHAHA_)



Derrel said:


> Awesome, dude! You own a classic TLR!!!! Have you seen how to make a split-image rangefinder for a TLR? Here is a short, low-rez iPhone video I made a couple months ago, showing how to bring the accuracy of split-image rangefinder focusing to ANY TLR, for less than one penny in materials!
> 
> TLR split image rangefinder trick - YouTube



Excellent video Derrel I definitely have to try that out.



Gary A. said:


> How do you feel about the images? Any PP-ing? What kind of wristwatch is that?



#1 I'm biased because it's my girlfriend, but I think the sun is very troublesome in that one. Really blown out, but I still love the shot.
#2 I like but composure was hurting a bit. The subjects are fine but the shot was really just me getting a feel for film and the mechanics of the camera.
#3 The sun is totally blown but I really like the feeling I get from this shot, there's some kind of retro/sci-fi/creepiness to it that I find appealing.

There was zero PP here except for cropping. The wristwatch is a very old (20's) watch that I got from my grandfather, it's mechanically nothing too special but it's sentimental to me and I'm a sucker for chronos.



timor said:


> Keep shooting film Matthew, just not against the sun.



Yeah I've definitely learned that one haha, thanks timor.


----------



## Gary A. (Oct 24, 2014)

I like your description of #3 ... I can see it.


----------

